# Looking for experienced river guides.



## jwick (Oct 20, 2005)

Lost Paddle Rafting based out of Cañon City at the Royal Gorge is looking to hire 2 full time river guides to start the first week of June. We offer trips along the entire 110 mile length of the Arkansas River. Half-day to multi-day overnight trips. Preferably trip leader certified. Shoot us an email or call for an interview. Must provide detailed log and current First Aid/CPR cards. We are looking for guides with solid boating skills and excellent people skills. Arrogant "heads" need not apply. This is a small & fun guest oriented company. 
The Arkansas is setting up for a great season with ample snow pack in the upper basin. The Ark also operates under a voluntary flow program offering good water conditions through August. Happy boating!

Call 1-866-766-7238 for an interview
Whitewater Rafting Colorado| Rafting Colorado| Royal Gorge Rafting Colorado


----------

